# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  New Starbucks

## seaofchange

The lot on the southeast corner of broadway/i35 and 27th street (across from the Shell station) has some dirt work going on right now.... Supposedly this is going to be another Starbucks, slated to open in late fall/early winter. Has anyone else heard about this?

----------


## Easy180

That is way close to the existing one but I guess it could be a possibility since the existing one is hammered most of the time.

----------


## seaofchange

> That is way close to the existing one but I guess it could be a possibility since the existing one is hammered most of the time.


In OKC there is 2 within one mile of each other in two places.. Rockwell and MacArthur and then Independence and may/Grand. There is more distance from 27th to 19th than there is between alot of other locations so it does seem plausible?

----------


## Easy180

> In OKC there is 2 within one mile of each other in two places.. Rockwell and MacArthur and then Independence and may/Grand. There is more distance from 27th to 19th than there is between alot of other locations so it does seem plausible?


Guess it makes sense so they can grab the east siders with the new one. Makes even more sense with Sam's Club going in.

----------


## tfvc.org

There are also a couple of places where there is a Starbucks in a Target and another one in the same strip mall.  The Target in MWC and Norman come to the top of my mind.

----------


## Eddie1

Anybody know if any Starbucks in the city has a clover machine? Had a cup in DC a few weeks and it was cool to watch and the cup was amazing. Apparently the clover machines are 20 grand a piece.

----------


## Tavia

Yes, it is going to be a Starbucks.  I'm not sure about it being so close to another one?  There is one in Moore on S. 19th Street and another located on the I-240 service road, between S. Penn and Western.  I-35 and 27th street is the same as SW 104th in OKC.

----------


## seaofchange

> Anybody know if any Starbucks in the city has a clover machine? Had a cup in DC a few weeks and it was cool to watch and the cup was amazing. Apparently the clover machines are 20 grand a piece.


No clovers/reserve stores in the okc area yet. This new store is going to be an "evolve high tech" store from what I've heard, meaning it will most likely have a clover system.

----------


## seaofchange

It is my understanding that unless a store is constructed by corporate as a clover/reserve store, then it is up to the individual store managers to purchase the machine out if their stores profits. That being said, the amount of profit/sales/transactions is what determines the granted labor available to the store, so the purchase of the machine would cut down on available labor hours granted to a store; thus most stores cannot afford to purchase one if not constructed with one.

----------


## SoonerVIC

> There are also a couple of places where there is a Starbucks in a Target and another one in the same strip mall.  The Target in MWC and Norman come to the top of my mind.


There is a Starbucks in the Target on 19th St. in Moore and a freestanding Starbucks within eyeshot of it in front of Home Depot.

----------


## pure

Starbucks that are inside Targets are not really a Starbucks. It's Target employees serving and making Starbucks drinks. You can't use Starbucks gift cards or anything like that and since they don't have the Starbucks training, most of them have a hard time making customized drinks (from my experience anyway). Also, If I wanted Starbucks, I would not fight for a parking spot in a crowded parking lot if a Starbucks across the street has a drive thru.

----------


## Cruiserbret

It is a Gas Station for Sam's Club.  I spoke to the owners of the shopping center it is sitting in.

----------


## Cruiserbret

Oops sorry maybe that is going to be a Starbucks!  I meant on 19th and Broadway- the SE corner (across from the Shell) is going to be a gas station for Sams.

----------


## MsDarkstar

So this is confirmed, and is definitely Starbucks? I live in the neighborhood right there so we're very curious as to whether we're going to have even more traffic on that corner.

----------


## seaofchange

They are currently hiring for this location and plans are to be open by mid December.

----------


## Soonerman

Is this over there by First Baptist??

----------


## Ginkasa

> Is this over there by First Baptist??


Yes

----------


## G22

It looks like they are planning to open Decemer 9th.

----------

